# Δεν υπάρχουν αδιέξοδα στη δημοκρατία



## nickel (May 7, 2012)

Ποιος είπε ότι δεν υπάρχουν αδιέξοδα στη δημοκρατία;

Και, επειδή αυτή η διατύπωση είναι δίσημη: Ρωτάω να μάθω ποιος είπε «Δεν υπάρχουν αδιέξοδα στη δημοκρατία».

Ό,τι βρίσκω στα αγγλικά στο διαδίκτυο, είναι αναφορές στο ελληνικό:

*There are no deadlocks in democracy.
There are no impasses in democracy.*


----------



## bernardina (May 7, 2012)

Πιθανότατα κάνω λάθος, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση πως τη φράση -στα ελληνικά τουλάχιστον- την πρωτοείπε ο Μπακογιάννης.
Και εδώ φαίνεται να συμφωνούν (κι ας βρήκα κι ένα μεζεδάκι για τον Νικόλα στο κείμενο ;) )

υγ. μάλιστα έχει και ουρίτσα η φράση.αλλά κάποιοι θα προσπαθήσουν να τα δημιουργήσουν Κάτι σαν το_ λεφτά υπάρχουν_ αλλά πού πήγαν; ;);) )


----------



## nickel (May 7, 2012)

Ναι, μπράβο. Έτσι είναι, το είχα ξεχάσει (γερνάει το έρμο).

Από δήλωση της Ντόρας Μπακογιάννη:
Σε ερώτηση δημοσιογράφου για το ενδεχόμενο πρόωρων εκλογών, απάντησε με μια ρήση του Παύλου Μπακογιάννη, ότι «στη Δημοκρατία δεν υπάρχουν αδιέξοδα, στη Δημοκρατία διέξοδος υπάρχει με τις εκλογές». «Όσο πιο γρήγορα γίνουν οι εκλογές, τόσο καλύτερα» είπε χαρακτηριστικά.
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=466573


----------

